
A new battery could keep your phone charged for five days - ProZsolt
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2228681-a-new-battery-could-keep-your-phone-charged-for-five-days/
======
pwason
Bah. My Sony Xperia XA2 Ultra lasts for 10 days on a charge.

